# Температура воды для плавания



## Пациент с грыжей (13 Июн 2017)

Есть какие то аргументированные мнения, сведения, информация, какая температура воды допустима при плавании, и имеет ли это большое значение вне острого периода, например в подострый?


----------



## Serg33 (13 Июн 2017)

Остеохондроз всегда характеризуется спазмом каких либо мышц, так вот при плавании в холодной воде этот дискомфорт усиливается, поэтому желательно плавать в бассеене с водой потеплее там практически спазм мышц не чувствуется (проверено на собственном опыте) но проблема в том что такой бассеен трудно найти где бы воду грели выше среднего.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (13 Июн 2017)

Опять же, что такое ХОЛОДНАЯ ВОДА?
И с остеохондрозом теперь придется дружить до победного конца. Не купаться же только в ванне? Особенно, если не обострение.
Сегодня зашел в море по колени-не ледяная вода, но и не кипяток. Градусрв 20, правда солнца не было-не рискнул. Но если в воде двигаться, а не стоять камнем с целью раствориться, может не все так и страшно? В бассейнах тоже не всегда намного вода теплее.
Что скажут специалисты по тому поводу?


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2017)

А в ощутимо тёплой воде плавать - сердцу тяжело. Нужна золотая середина как всегда. Но и личные ощущения и предпочтения никто не отменял.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (30 Июн 2017)

До 20 градусов даже страшновато было заходить в воду, чтобы ничего не отстудить..
22-23 как оказалось вполне комфортно, сезон открыт


----------

